

Solidarity against online harassment - middleclick
http://blog.torproject.org/blog/solidarity-against-online-harassment

======
paulhauggis
Where was the solidarity when the ex-Mozilla CEO was bullied into quitting? If
you somehow believe that because of the CEO's political beliefs have anything
to do with not being protected from bullying, you are part of the problem. We
need to start having honest discussions about bullying online.

I find that even intelligent communities like HN changes the definition of
bullying and harassment when it comes to political opposition.

Social media has given mobs power..and nothing good will come of it.

